# Marten Sable Stud Buck



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is my best marten sable. He has plenty of faults (such as his pale face and the yellowing in his white area) but he's the best I've bred in terms of contrast. He won his class as Harrogate 

Please excuse his spikey hair; it didn't occur to me to take pictures BEFORE I treated everyone for mites :roll: :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

A beautiful animal,congratulations on your win.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Sarah! I'm ridiculously proud of him!  :lol:


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, he's beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely bright-eyed buck. Congrats!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

SarahY said:


> Thanks Sarah! I'm ridiculously proud of him!  :lol:


As well you should be, Sarah. Nice job again


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the last picture! He's beautiful!


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooooooh, he's very pretty!


----------

